# My ADA 60P Iwagumi (updated Dec. 27/15)



## 3rdworldmon (Jul 22, 2015)

Good Luck mate. Looking forward to follow up pics. Are you using just the ADA soil btw? No additives or powersand?


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn, I want an ADA setup one day. Nice tank man.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Great setup, although I think you're focal point rock needs to be bigger.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice set up,I think you need to go a little bit higher with the slope in the back,and less in the front with the substrate,play around with the stones and spread them more out,cheers...


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

3rdworldmon said:


> Good Luck mate. Looking forward to follow up pics. Are you using just the ADA soil btw? No additives or powersand?


Thanks!

I'm only using Aquasoil as I'm a huge fan of the product. The rest of the lineup are just snake oil IMO.




10kredline said:


> Damn, I want an ADA setup one day. Nice tank man.


Thank you.




Dantrasy said:


> Great setup, although I think you're focal point rock needs to be bigger.


I did play around with larger stones but liked this scape the best. Large stones made the scale of the tank smaller. I wanted the scape to look like it's in a deceptively larger tank.




Powerclown said:


> Nice set up,I think you need to go a little bit higher with the slope in the back,and less in the front with the substrate,play around with the stones and spread them more out,cheers...


The substrate is already 2.5 to 3" deeper at the back.

Thanks for reading, everyone.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=393385&d=1416364475. 

This was one of my challenge to get that scape into a 60pq


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Powerclown said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=393385&d=1416364475.
> 
> This was one of my challenge to get that scape into a 60pq


Great tank. I like the scattering of tiny stones throughout. Gives it a very natural look. I might do the same and see how it looks.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

This is my 5th dry start so far over the years. I took all the HC I previously had growing in my Mini-M and planted it in this tank. It turns out I had a lot of it, so I placed the HC as close together as I could to speed up the growing time.

I also planted mini dwarf hairgrass from a pack of Tropica 1-2-Grow. I'm a huge fan of these because they pack a ton of plants into each pack. It's also grown emersed so there's no die-off from the transition to emersed growth during the dry start. Because DHG will easily overtake HC if planted together, I put a plastic divider to separate the two plants.

The leaves on the HC has started to yellow as expected. They'll all eventually be replaced by new, healthy green growth. The entire dry start should be finished in 4-5 weeks.

HC before planting











Tank after planting






































Close-up of hairgrass


----------



## yukinyc (Feb 5, 2014)

any update?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I guess it's time to post an update this tank...

The dry start has been slow this time around. Usually, I'd place the tank on the floor and have it tilted so that water level is even for the entire substrate. Unfortunately due to the size of this tank and the fact that it was sitting on a stand, I wasn't able to do this. As a result the shallow substrate at the front had a lot of water whereas the deeper substrate at the back was almost dry. Despite me misting the tank 3-4x a day, most of the HC and DHG in the back died off. After waiting 3 months for it to fill in, I flooded the tank two weeks ago. The HC has filled in about 90% and looks great. The DHG has a bit of thread algae, but otherwise doing well also. The Aquasky light is actually stronger than I though, so I had to reduce the light period to 8 hours to curtail the algae growth.

Here's what it looks now:





Close-up of FTS:



I've placed the lily pipes into the openings under the light



Other glassware:



After cycling, I added 25 green neon tetras




The tetras are doing great and have all survived so far. They're forming tight schools and swim all over the tank between the rockwork. Next week I'll add a school of C. habrosus dwarf cories to complete the livestock.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

Excellent progress and great choice of fish!

Are you thinking of adding some amano shrimp or atos?


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

That stand tho. It fits the 60P perfectly dimension wise. OMW TO IKEA


----------



## PsymonPsays (Jul 1, 2015)

Man wish I had thought to check children's storage at IKEA!! I just set up my modified and reinforced Besta cabinet for my new 60P, but hate the extra lip behind and in front. This fits PERFECT. Ugh...now I'm seriously considering going to IKEA this weekend to get this stand and redo it all again haha.


----------



## chillwill007 (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow looks great. That's gonna look awsome grown in


----------



## bellac (Sep 23, 2016)

Gorgeous and simple tank. Love the choice of stock.


----------



## Scottacus (Oct 30, 2016)

Any updates on this tank?


----------

